# **Nutek Forged Wheels, Newest Bimmerfest Vendor**



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

Hello Bimmerfest's members,

We are now a proud forged wheels vendor of the world biggest BMW forum. For many people who's recognize Nutek brand and follow us since the beginning, we're thankful for all the supports. New designs are coming out soon, from the newest concave to the latest step-lip... so keep checking back with us for more. However, for everyone else that new to Nutek here's a brief history about our company.:thumbup:

_Unlike many companies today that are merely "marketers" of wheels produced by some offshore factory in a remote location of the world,***8230;....Nutek is in fact the "manufacturer" of their entire line of wheels. More to the point,***8230;....our wheels are made in the USA, where Nutek can closely oversee the production and quality processes that define every Nutek wheel. While we believe this to be essential, the real story lies in what's behind the scenes,***8230;....owners with more than 40 years of combined experience. One of our owners was the founder of HRE, a company well known as an industry leader in three piece modular wheels. Prior to selling the company 1998, he invested nearly 20 years in developing the technology that has set the industry standard for quality and excellence in modular wheel products.

So, it is no secret that Nutek has the experience to build quality three piece wheels. What is more compelling is the fact that we have focused all of this experience on taking the modular wheel to the next level in its evolution. With so many companies getting into the three piece wheel business, we realized that it would be essential for us to set ourselves apart from the pack,***8230;....and to do that, we decided to challenge the status quo. Only at Nutek, will you find the highest levels of precision machining. While the others produce designs for 3 axis mills, we're pushing the envelope with designs that require 5 axis milling. We thrive on complex surfaces while our competitors must walk away. This allows us to offer unique and creative designs and unusual finish combinations in two and three color combinations. But we didn't stop there, we obviously offer the standard finishes like chrome and paint, but we also offer anodized, ceramic and carbon fiber combinations as well.

Our goal,***8230;.....in fact, our passion,***8230;.....is to offer serious motoring enthusiasts wheel products that stand above all others. At Nutek, we believe we accomplish our goal by ensuring the highest quality, the most innovative designs, and the most "unique finishes" available in the wheel industry today._


----------



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

here's some machining and M5 with Nutek wheels enjoy...


----------



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

just got a couple studio shot of the wheels before shipping out... you can see more detail of the wheels much better here.:thumbup:


----------



## hardballer7 (Mar 2, 2011)

do they accept the BMW center caps?


----------



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

hardballer7 said:


> do they accept the BMW center caps?


with a small modification to the program, we can machine the cap area to take the BMW cap.:thumbup:


----------



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

to deal seekers... Nutek Wheels *AUGUST SPECIAL* is going on now for all of our Concave Series 705, 708, and 710. *DON'T MISS OUT!!! BIG SAVING*. call for more detail 714-921-5272 :thumbup:


----------

